# Wago Anbindung an GLT über OPC? Codesys-OPC_Server /-Gateway



## ralle05 (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
komme nicht weiter! Möchte gerne eine Wago 750-849 über OPC an eine Leittechnik anbinden!
Die einfache Anbindung der OPC Funktionalität über den Programmierrechner auf dem Codesys läuft konnte ich umsetzen. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Hürde den Server auf dem die GLT läuft direkt mit der Steuerung über OPC anzubinden ohne dort Codesys noch einmal zu installieren! Meiner Meinung nach muss ich nur das Gateway und den OPC Server dort installieren und Konfigurieren! Was ist da zu beachten bzw. einzustellen!
Konnte hierzu leider mit der Suchfunktion nichts Passendes finden!

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ralle05,

was für eine GLT hast Du? 
Ich gehe davon aus  das Du den OPC-Server von WAGO auf Deinem Server installiert hast, Deine  Steuerung und Adressen darin angelegt sind.

mfg
wolfi-sps


----------



## ralle05 (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Wolfi-SPS,
Die GLT ist eine BCON von ICONAG, welche ich allerding noch nicht eingebunden habe! Mein Problem besteht momentan noch darin die Datenpunkte über die OPC-Schnittstelle auf dem Rechener der GLT zur Verfügung zu haben. 
Aktueller Stand ist, dass ich bei angabe meines Programmierrechners als Gateway die Datenpunkte durchgereicht bekomme, dh der OPC-Server funktioniert! Nur am Gateway von der Wago zum GLT-Rechner ist warscheinlich noch nicht alles Ordnungsgemäß konfiguriert. Hier bekomme noch keine Datenpunte angezeigt, nur die OPC_Schnittstelle des Gateway steht zur Auswahl.
Im Menü des Wago OPC Gateway ist allerdings im "CoDesys Gateway Server:Inspector" keine Schnittstelle angezeigt! Hier müsste ja die Wagosteuerung angezeigt werden?
In Verwendung befindet sich der Codesys OPC V3 und der Codesys Gateway Server (2.3.9.31).

Für weitere Hinweise würde ich mich freuen


----------



## wolfi-sps (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ralle05,

ist die Software eine Freeware? - würde dies mal gerne testen.


----------



## ralle05 (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Wolfi-sps,
zum teil ist das eine free Ware der Codesys OPC V3 ist von 3S und kann im Downloadbereich heruntergeladen werden. 
Allerdings das Gateway ist speziel von Wago und war beim Starterpaket dabei! Auf die schnelle konnte ich es gerade nicht im Downloadbereich bei Wago finden.


----------



## wolfi-sps (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ralle05,

CoDeSys ist klar die habe ich auch - allerdings die 2.3.9.42.
Ich meinte die GLT


----------



## GLT (29 Oktober 2014)

B-Con ist keine Freeware.


----------



## wolfi-sps (29 Oktober 2014)

Gibt es da eine Testversion ?


----------



## ralle05 (30 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Wolfi-sps,
eine Testversion mit download-link gibt es leider nicht. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit die Software eine halbe Stunde ohne Lizensierung zu betreiben. Allerdings ob die Software dazu von Iconag zur Verfügung gestellt wird kann ich nicht sagen. 
Einfach mal Anfragen....
Mein Problem bezieht sich ja aber noch auf den Schritt davor! Ich bekomme leider keine OPC-Datenpunkte durchgereicht, wenn ich den GLT-Rechner als local Gateway angebe, wenn ich mein Programmierrechner als Gateway angegebe kann ich auf die Datenpunkte zugreifen.

Die Fragestellung zieht darauf ab ob ich noch etwas spezielles Beachten muss wenn ich nicht vom Programmierrechner, sondern einem anderen ohne Programmiersoftware, auf die OPC-Funktionalität zugreifen möchte.


----------



## wolfi-sps (30 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ralle05,

hast Du schon mal den WAGO-Support kontaktiert? Glaube da bist Du gut aufgehoben - die sind fit !
nur zur meiner Info - was kostet die Software von B-Con ?


----------



## ralle05 (3 November 2014)

Hallo Wolfi,
diese Frage kann man leider so pauschal nicht beantworten, da es von der Größe deiner Umsetzungswünsche und dem Integrationsbackground ankommt.
Schau dir einfach mal die Seite http://www.iconag.de/ an, dort sind auch Preise abrufbar. 

Der Wago-Support verweist auf andere Produkte weil diese OPC-Funktionalität nicht direkt zur Wago-Technik gehört.


----------



## Steffen90 (7 November 2014)

Haben wir erst vor einigen Tagen vollzogen.

Integierung Codesys OPC in B-Con. (GLT Rechner)
Allerdings handelte es sich um dden 2.0 OPC.

Vorgehensweise:

Erzeugen der .sdb Dateien der Steuerungen (Standartmäßig auf C:\ProgramData\Gateway Files)

OPC Konfigurator Eintellungen vornehmen (Multi PLC, Projektname wie die .sdb Datei!!), IP Adresse, etc)

B-Con Testprojekt starten (am besten auf dem "normalen Rechner") Und einmal den OPC ins B-Con einbinden (Kopiere den ganzen Serverbaum....)
Wenn dann die Objektliste erstellt ist, diese speichern, im Explorer suchen, und öffnen. Datenpunkte kopieren und an die deines GLTs anreihen.

Das mal die Grobe Vorgehensweise.

Schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Steffen


----------

